

Aaron Sorkin asked by Sony to pen Steve Jobs biopic. - shawnc
http://www.slashfilm.com/sony-social-network-screenwriter-aaron-sorkin-pen-steve-jobs-biopic/

======
nhangen
I'd love to see a new Jobs movie, but damn they'd have to be very selective
with casting.

Having read the Facebook Effect and then watched the adaptation, I can see
that Sorkin has a knack for twisting the story to create drama, and I'm not
sure that would fly with Apple, but who knows. Is this something where Jobs'
family would have to give permission?

~~~
jstevens85
The Social Network was adapted from The Accidental Billionaires by Ben
Mezrich. The screenplay followed the original book closely.

~~~
nhangen
I stand corrected.

